
Google Reader - we're back to flipping channels - fredBuddemeyer
http://www.google.com/reader/play/#item/new/0
======
fragmede
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1182081>

------
fredBuddemeyer
is this type of interface on its way to becoming a standard? is passive
viewing making a comeback, is this human nature?

------
Roridge
so... StumbleUpon?

